# Ghosts and Lizard



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Last Sunday my wife and I took our daughter and grandson to the Jemez (hey-mess) mountains to cut a Christmas tree. There are some interesting formations of volcanic tuff in the area. I picked up a bunch of the rocks and brought them home. They are now representations of 2 New Mexico formations.

The first is the Jemez formation. A logging RR once ran into the Jemez forests.










The second is a formation on the Cumbres and Toltec RR and is called Phantom Curve. The engineers say that a night when the loco headlite hits the formation it looks like a group of ghosts.










The third is a depiction of Lizard Head on the Rio Grande Southern. It was made from sandstone collected near my house.










I enjoy creating representations of New Mexico and Colorado landscape. Others include the cliffs near San Ysidro (Ee-see-dro) NM and the Highline on the Durango and Silverton RR. They are all far from exact replicas but I try to give some of the flavor.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting. 
Since I am in Vermont, I'll probably never get the chance to do similar scenes with similar rocks-too much weight to carry over 2000 miles.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Pretty cool Winn ! I have one dinky rock standing on end similar to your 3rd photo. I think that odd rock formations really add to a layout.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Looing good. One can never have toooo many rocks. 

One might say,,,,,,, Rocks Rock !


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ i agree with you about to many rocks. My wife and myself picked up a lot of rocks on our last trip out west. I envey the people who live out west and have access to rocks and stones the type you have out there.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Those are some mighty fine rocks you have there, and a good basis for your scenery!


----------

